# Air dams and splitters



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I picked this up off of the keeping your car cool thread. 

I have fabbed one up for my 200sx SE-R already and I just bought some ABS to fab one on my B-13. I have them pretty low (3and1/4" ground clearance on my B-14 and I will probably have 4" on my B-13) It is very stable and does not fold under thanks to the splitter. How it will hold up to an off track excursion is yet to be tested. 

Once I have tested these would anyone be interested??? I could probably put together a kit with all of the parts cut out and ready for assembely.

There are pics on the sr20de fourum in the Florida section under the Tampa meet pics thread. Mine is the red 200sx SE-R. I will try to post a link.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok the pictures that were on the sr20 forum have expired. I don't know where to get pics from but I will try.

I will be doing a time trial event at Road America in September with my B-14 and I will be revising the airdam wihth ABS plastic and incorperating ducts for the brakes. Hopefully no trips into the kitty litter this time.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Russell said:


> *I picked this up off of the keeping your car cool thread.
> 
> I have fabbed one up for my 200sx SE-R already and I just bought some ABS to fab one on my B-13. I have them pretty low (3and1/4" ground clearance on my B-14 and I will probably have 4" on my B-13) It is very stable and does not fold under thanks to the splitter. How it will hold up to an off track excursion is yet to be tested.
> 
> ...


Russell, you must have a minimum of 5" clearance at the rocker panel. You can go as low as the bottom of the wheel for the airdam however.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Geo

I can make the airdams just about any size from 2" to dragging on the pavement. I know that it doesn't seem practical to have something that low on the front of a street car but I have been driving with it on my 200sx for 8 months now and have not had a problem except for some driveways (including my own) where I have to go up and down at an angle. Since my 200 is not my daily driver it is not a big deal for me. 

On my Sentra E however it may be different since that is my daily driver. That is why I will give myself a bit more clearance. I am not too concerned though because I don't spend a fortune on exotic materials like carbon fiber. Even though it would be very trick! 

On my 200 though, the biggest thing I noticed after installing the air dam is an increase in mileage. Mostly on the highway. I will be curious to see if I get a similar effect on my Sentra since that takes me on 47miles of highway daily. And the mileage varys from 27 to 33 depending on driving style ( the GA16s need A LOT of WOT to get them going).


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Russell, I'm not referring to street driving. I'm referring to IT rules. I'm assuming you are still building an ITS SE-R.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Yes I am building an ITS SE-R. Well......will be building.......It is in the garage........

Thank you for your clarification and I will make sure that when I install an airdam on my race car it will be within the rules. I basically don't want to touch anything that the GCR/ITCR book doesn't mention, ie. everything under the hood stays except for the egr and such. I will have the rule book with me as I build. The roll cage is first and I think I will build the pyramid style door bars with a horizontal below and maybe above (reference to the it forum threads on door bars). We shall see. I still need to straighten out the logistics of building a cage, bender, welder tube etc....... I will be getting my official mig training and certification at work at the end of the month!!! Maybe some professional tig training as well. It is nice to work at a place where I have access to fancy equipment like that. Too bad I can't get my car inside.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

VERY interested B14 owner here. Would like to see some pics. PM or E-mail me. Cant wait to hear from you!


----------

